

Black listed url in Facebook. Support not replying. - dazoot
http://facebook.stackoverflow.com/questions/10008027/black-listed-url-in-facebook-support-not-replying

======
dazoot
The whole story:

We have our main URL black listed by Facebook for almost half a year now. What
can we do in order to get some reply from the support team ?

We're a sitebuilder: <http://www.cabanova.com>. We give our users a free url:
username.cabanova.com. One of our users got us black listed in Facebook about
half a year ago. We acted very quick and disabled / removed the spammy user
site. Nevertheless we noticed that we could not post anything with our url:
<http://www.cabanova.com> in Facebook.

We tried to contact Facebook support several times even sent an official
letter, but we got NO reply. What can we do ?

Facebook is really important to us.

Please advise.

~~~
junto
Change your Url?

~~~
dazoot
Changing the URL is not an option. We're into business since 1999 with this
URL: cabanova.com. There must be another solution.

------
stephengillie
The unhelpful answer is that this is an unfortunate possibility when building
your business on top of another business.

IANAL; have you looked down any legal avenues?

~~~
DanBC
> _IANAL; have you looked down any legal avenues?_

I'd have thought it went something like "Facebook's servers; Facebook's
rules". They don't have to allow any content they don't want, and if they had
a spam coming from an URL they're probably going to block that.

It's unfortunate that a company's customer got that whole company banned from
Facebook. It could be a lot worse - all those networks could share data about
who they've banned and the company could be banned across Twitter and etc as
well.

~~~
dazoot
Here at Cabanova we take abuse complaints very seriously and take down any
phishing / spam sites, our users make. It's the same as banning gmail.com if
some user sent a SPAM mail.

It's a shame that Facebook takes so long to answer or give feedback to it's
support requests. I know there are probably many support requests but this is
unacceptable behavior.

~~~
DanBC
> _It's the same as banning gmail.com if some user sent a SPAM mail._

Very many sites get blocked because of the actions of their users.

A quick websearch found this:-

(<http://www.419scam.org/419-cabanova-com.htm>)

I don't know anything about how Facebook works, but that's enough to have you
in some email blocklists for some time.\

> _I know there are probably many support requests but this is unacceptable
> behavior._

No. It is frustrating for you, but it is not unacceptable. They've had malware
/ spam / phishing coming from your domain. They've blocked your domain. That's
good behaviour.

